# Can a dog that has redirected do IPO/Schutz?



## barina (Jun 25, 2021)

My dog has leash reactivity and just recently started redirecting. Common covid story- before quarantine he was doing well, after quarantine, incredibly reactive.

We’ve taken steps to get his behavior modification on track and it is a journey I’m fully committed to. He’s a working dog and pre-covid I’ve been looking into comp obedience and protection as an outlet for him. Now that he needs behavior mod, it’s off the table entirely until this has been addressed as I don’t want to risk making it worse. 

That said- should this sport be off the table for him entirely given his new history? Does anyone have experience working with dogs that have rehabilitated redirecting habits?
Thanks for the insight.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

why is this considered a "common covid story" ?
i hate to comment without seeing the dog but i will go out on a limb and say the problem has nothing to do with covid

"we've taken steps" ?? ....you need to put some beef in that burger  get specific about showing the problem with a video and than you might be able to get some help here

most likely there is some mutual respect and trust missing....from both sides of the lead. which won't be fixed with comp OB or protection training. go back to the basics

looking forward to seeing this problem and hope i can help you and the dog


----------

